# I've overdosed on splendour



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Just finished going up the Lot and have now arrived in Millau and staying at a campsite alongside the Tarn with free (yes free!) internet access.

The Dordogne is good but the Lot is even more splendid. Try this for size.

Ian


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Splendid Lot*

Those are very nice photos. Where's the site?

This is a part of the World we really like. I've got the hankering to go again now.

John


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Camping de Viaduc in Millau.

ACSI campsite 12 euros per night all in.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovely. We stayed at the waters edge for two nights and I had my first taste of horse. Have you seen the vultures they introduced. (I kid you not). If you are sunbathing, keep moving.


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Unless I'm mistaken, the photos are of St Cirq Lapopie, a beautiful place, but over 60 miles from the campsite you stayed at which, despite its name, is quite a long way north of Millau. I think there are at least 4 sites at St Cirq Lapopie but haven't stayed at any of them. I visited some of this area recently and it is quite stunning.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

As I type this on the terrace, I'm scanning upwards for vultures but only a jet so far. Le cheval is NOT on the menu tonight but you're right about the sunbathing Pusser. It's blue sky with a few clouds but windy and chilly out of the sun. Do you want to swap?

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

bravocharlie said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the photos are of St Cirq Lapopie, a beautiful place, but over 60 miles from the campsite you stayed at which, despite its name, is quite a long way north of Millau. I think there are at least 4 sites at St Cirq Lapopie but haven't stayed at any of them. I visited some of this area recently and it is quite stunning.


You're quite right Bravocharlie. We drove up from Cahors along the valley of the Lot and stayed at the aire there by the river. Breathtaking! See below - this was the view from the back of the van. We then continued along the Lot and then over the top to Millau where we are now. We intend going under the viaduct tomorrow where they have a little exhibition centre.
Ian


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Ian, 
We are heading off to France at the weekend and intend passing Millau next week which is why I have been doing some research on the area. 
Do you know if it is possible to stop near the bridge? I am a keen photographer and don't want to pass up the opportunity to get some shots of it.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Apparently, there is a parking area just before you cross it and you can get good shots there but I am told that you can't see much as you cross due to the barriers. I was given this tip last week which is to go under and you can get great views from there. Will try to report.

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

Well, that's on our list to visit in the next couple of weeks then.  

What's the internet access, WiFi or PC in the office?


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Ian, we will look for the parking area - should be interesting. What an amazing structure it is. Enjoy the rest of your trip.
Brian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

It is wi-fi. Sorry to be brief but writinq this on my Ipaq in the dark


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We will be there in a couple of months time, staying at Les Rivages campsite close to Millau where the two rivers join, looking forward to it!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well! We went but I'm sorry to report that although the exhibition is very good the weather was indifferent to say the least. Tried to do my best with the camera but probably better in BW.

Ian

PS MandyDave have put me to shame.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The weather is terrible here too if that's any consolation,.. it was the sunshine that takes the credit for that picture, not Mandy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

fab inspiring posts, dreaming of France right now. Great pic Mandy and Dave.


----------

